# The "Ugly" quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I didn't think I'd ever get this puppy finished, I dislike it so intensely it was pure torture to work on it! And a booger, as there are multiple layers of fabric as they're criss crossed on top of each other, on a muslin foundation, with a layer of batting and a flannel back! By golly it should be warm!

Hubby picked this, it's for my stepson for Christmas.









Back (flannel sheet)


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I can understand your reluctance, but isn't it nice to have it done!?! It does seem to fit a masculine domain quite nicely! Good job! 

What's next??


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

You may think it is ugly, but I think it is beautiful. You did such a good job on that. I wish I could finish the three I started. I just get fearful that I won't be able to and then I don't.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I too think it's beautiful. It does look like a masculine quilt. He'll love it.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I love it! Sometimes when you are that close to a project you can't see the beauty and just the flaws lol Did you quilt it yourself?


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I think it's very pretty. Far from ugly. . . You did a great job!:clap:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you ladies. Hubby likes it a lot, so hopefully my stepson will too. Yes I quilted it myself, I used a pantograph called "Whirlygig" by Jody Beamish, I love her pantos!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

It is BEAUTIFUL and looks very warm.

Did you need to use a pliers to pull the needle through all those layers?
And how many needles did you break off?

I sure hope your step-son has an appreciation for how much work you put into it. If not, send it to me!:happy:


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

SOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful! I am just in awww. You really do nice work.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL no pliers, I machine quilted it and no needle breaks either, I used a size 16 needle.

I figured everyone would agree the quilt is ugly and admire those wonderful mums instead! :bouncy:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The mums are very pretty but I know as a self confessed fabriholic and quilter I hardly ever find any quilt ugly LOL


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I think it's very pretty.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

You do such beautiful work. I hope someday to be able to quilt as well as you do.

The colors are the exact colors that my 19 year old grandson has ask for so if your stepson doesn't like it just pass the quilt on down this way. 

SGG-Jan


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it is lovely. But, I live in a male world. I have three sons. I work w/ all men. So, I tend toward masculine choices.

I think it looks great!

Mary


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I live in a male world too... and everyone here, including me would love that quilt!

Congrats on finishing it up and thanks for posting it... I, personally, need some spurring along on several projects and nice photos like that make it hard to resist heading to the sewing room.

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's a beautiful quilt. And as the others said you always do beautiful work.

And I can sure see a young or old fellow appreciating it. (and I could see it in WIHH's and Cabin's cabin in the woods).

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you guys so much.... I really struggled with this one. There's nothing worse than working on a quilt with colors you dislike (I love the pattern) and I am not a "blue" girl at all, and stark contrasty stuff is NOT my cup of tea!

I had originally planned to make 3 of these for each of our sons, but even though my hubby insists they'd all love this quilt, I just can't make 2 more of these. That's the 2nd time I've made a quilt for a family member in fabrics I don't like and each time I swore NEVER again! LOL The other 2 kids are going to get a more scrappy look, although I'll be using a lot of the same fabrics as I bought enough for 3 quilts.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I do understand about working with fabric in colors you just really don't like. It doesn't feed your soul as you are making it, and you keep thinking how pretty it would be in "your" colors.

Angie


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

What a great quilt and gift!You did a super job. 
I do understand not liking the colors or patterns when sewing or quilting. But, it's a labor of love and when it's done - it's done. 
Have fun making the other quilts.
It would be neat to see what pattern you chose using the same fabrics.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay Angie, you are a much nicer person than I am. The thoughts I have while working on something I detest are nothing along those lines, and I won't share them here, LOL I probably resembled a troll while working on that quilt, with my face all screwed up and ranting all the while I sewed.... 

Prairiegirl, on my blog today is a picture of the shape cut tool I was happily using, on the far right side of the picture you can just see the pattern, for the most part. Link is in my signature. This one is going together much faster!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

CJ,
After reading the title of this thread, I was expecting to see a monster. LOL I think your quilt is beautiful. You did a great job on it. Oh my, I would hate to think about hand quilting that many layers. I know you machine quilted it. I think your stepson will love it. You did a great job.
Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Winona, I'm not sure you COULD hand quilt through all those layers, yowza!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't think it's ugly at all! And it will sure keep somebody nice and warm. You did a great job. Now give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I think it's a very pretty quilt and would be proud to have it on my bed! If he doesn't like it you can send it to me...LOL.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I think your quilt is Beautiful !!!!!!
I am sure he will Love it !!!!! 
You did a great job !!!!
bopeep


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Did you quilt it on a regular machine, or a long arm ???? Its AMAZING !!!!


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

I was so involved in trying to find the ugly part of the beautiful quilt in the picture before me that I missed the flowers entirely, I seriously had to go back and look to find the mums!:shrug: Hopefully all my xmas projects will turn out this ugly!!!:dance:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL thank you all again. I'll probably like the next one (for the next kid) better and he'll probably like it less!

Miz Mary, I have an HQ16, technically a midarm:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice quilting set up. Is the roll of white fabric the batting or the backing?

And how do you get that on the roll holder? I know rolls of fabric are very HEAVY.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's batting, and there's actually two rolls on the bar. You just lift one end of the pole out, and slide the batting rolls on. They are heavy, but manageable. The roll of batting on the left is a Queen size roll of Quilters Dream wool, it comes folded in half, and the roll on the right is Warm and Natural crib size. It's way cheaper to by it by the roll!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

CJ, what is the brand/color of the paint on your walls? I sure love it!

Tracy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have no idea, we bought this house in April and all the walls and ceilings are painted that color. It's okay on the walls, I'd prefer white ceilings though... but no so much that I feel like painting them!


----------

